# Trying Out Some New Stuff



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I wanted to start messing around with 2.7 and 4K on my Go Pro but didn't have enough RAM or a program that could render to those codecs so I bought 16gbs more memory and bought Power Director 12 Ultimate. I was going to shoot some 2.7K video on our next ride to test with but remembered I had some old stock I shot last year at 2.7K. So I did a little test vid. Came out not bad...if fact being it was shot at 24fps, it shouldn't look this good...but it does. Check it out. I had to upload it to You Tube because Vimeo will only take 1080 and so You Tube degraded it a bit..but it still looks pretty good. The original file looks fantastic.

Turn it up to the max and go full screen.


*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWs24byuDJY*


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks hot out there. :bigok:


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Man! That looks like fun.


----------

